# Writing on a Tsukiji Masamoto handle



## Atso_J (Jul 4, 2022)

I got this second hand Masamoto gyuto to act as a primary workhorse in my kitchen and it requires either cleaning the tang and putting the handle back together or a completely new handle. The old handle has some writing on it that I can't make any good sense of. Any help to figure out whether it's anything meaningful or just a random scribble would be highly appreciated!

It's pretty easy to read and I'm sure it says 谷右宇 (valley, right, character)





I'm thinking it's someone's name but not one that I'm familiar with. I don't know all Japanese names though


----------

